# Chicken Livers.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The good: This food is low in Sodium. It is also a good source of Thiamin, Zinc, Copper and Manganese, and a very good source of Protein, Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Riboflavin, Niacin, Vitamin B6, Folate, Vitamin B12, Pantothenic Acid, Iron, Phosphorus and Selenium. And no chemicals what so ever.
The bad: This food is very high in Cholesterol.
So once in a while like today I made some for breakfast. About a cup of livers a scant teasp each of garlic powder, onion, black pepper and a dash of wine ,all this into a heavy cast skillet on low with a little lard, yes lard ,but veg oil or butter will do also and fry till well brown. Back in my younger day at the farm grandma had the boys kill several chicken for a big stew and the livers were cook with a sofrito (sauté) of onions, bell peppers, garlic, in olive oil and then the livers were added with a little wine for a very big aromatic breakfast meal or they were place in the ice box for later for a meal of livers with white rice and beans and a nice avocado salad, wow those where the days folks. Here in the air-condition world if I have left over’s I make a nice pate in the processor to serve with crackers and beer for me only.artydance:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG you're killing me, I love Chicken Livers but can't eat Organ Meats because of Gout. I ate a bunch of smoked Oysters once and ended up in the Hospital for a Steroid shot. Getting my Boots off was bad, but getting them back on was even worse.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

luuuuv chicken livers and the gizzards too. I was raised on the livers being floured ( salt and pepper added) then fried in either lard or bacon grease.

the gizzards were simmered until tender then drained ( and kept for another purpose) then floured ( salt and pepper again) and fried in either lard or bacon grease where onions had been fried before hand.

I also like beef liver( hubby hates it lol) floured, fried in bacon grease along with onions. then gravy made from the drippings.

good grief now I'm hungry for some of either lol

don't care about the cholesterol. I want the minerals and vitamins. and its not like I eat it all the time.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Most of the little privately owned convenience stores around here that have a kitchen do fried chicken gizzards and livers. The best ones I ever ate were in Paducah, Ky. at the Rainbow something or other (old age chiming in). 

We also use chicken livers as bait for catfish, so they truly are dual purpose, even if you don't like to eat them.


----------

